# Video! Gummycomb Theme Review And Install How To!



## kraisydave (Aug 30, 2011)

Video! GummyComb Theme Review and Install How to!

Of all the questions I get one is "How do I install a theme?" So I made this video to help out. It is a review of the GummyComb theme over GummyCharge 2.1 Gingerbread by GunnerMike53. Let me know if you need any help. I did run into a significant glitch with this theme, but she does look pretty.






If the vid helps and you care to support please subscribe to my youtube channel as that motivates me to make videos. Plus it is free...

Thanks for looking,
Dave

www.youtube.com/kraisydave


----------

